# what plants can be attached to driftwood



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

Aside from mosses, ferns and anubias, what other plants can be attached to driftwood? I'm looking to simulate a tree hopefully.


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

you might try riccia


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

you might try Africa fern. They grow tall and look like branched. I had some once that grew 12". Or maybe Hydrocotyle leucocephala : Pond Penny It can be shaped in any way you want. I've used it as foreground plants as well as vertical plants. Here a pic and info
http://mpiaquatics.com/plants/pennywort.htm


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

african fern leaves si a bit too big, riccia sounds ok too. someone said to use pearlweed, can they be attached to driftwood?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I've used Micranthemum micranthemoides or Hemianthus micranthemoides:
Baby Tears or Pearl Weed allot in the past but never on driftwood. The roots are so small and delicate you couldn't attach them. Here is how I've used them in the past. http://mpiaquatics.com/plants/babyTears.htm


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

Java ferns, anubias, moss...


----------

